# Billing question please for 92557



## gmitch02 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have been trying for weeks to get some answers on billing and I hope someone could help me please. We have hired an Audiologist and she will be providing the hearing test 92557. When the patient comes to see our physician then sees her as well on the same day do we charge another copay? Do we need to get referrals? I am so lost with this and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mcaouette (Nov 15, 2012)

You would have to check with the patient's insurance company to see if you need a referral for the audiologist and also check the patient's insurance company if there is a separate copay. Hope this helps.


----------



## hart65ley (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with mcaouette.  Ins plans are different so some may have copays due on the E/M but deductible and coinsurance may apply separately to the audiology services, or the audio services may be covered under the same single copay that applies to the E/M.  Referral requirements will vary between plans and products.


----------



## gmitch02 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your answer


----------

